# Moving back to usa from Mexico



## Dollydalialife (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello everyone so in December of 2019 I did a menaje to move all my stuff from the us to Mexico the agent was mad when I did that charge me 440dls on top of of the 95 I had paid for the menaje. Gave me a recipe for 400pesos... anyways I just want to move back next month someone told me I have to pay and exportation fee in mexico and a importation fee in the USA for im item I just brought in dec Is the true ? Please help 🙏 I will be going though Nogales


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Can you rephrase that?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

Buenos noches. I would reach out to the US Embassy. I would imagine they have been approached with similar expat experiences. Also, contact a freight forwarder in Nogales. You are gathering info at this stage. My two cents. Con una sonrisa


----------



## okie412 (Jan 15, 2021)

Dollydalialife said:


> Hello everyone so in December of 2019 I did a menaje to move all my stuff from the us to Mexico the agent was mad when I did that charge me 440dls on top of of the 95 I had paid for the menaje. Gave me a recipe for 400pesos... anyways I just want to move back next month someone told me I have to pay and exportation fee in mexico and a importation fee in the USA for im item I just brought in dec Is the true ? Please help 🙏 I will be going though Nogales


why didn't you like mexico if I might ask please?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The menaje de casa is proof that you imported whatever is on the list and that ypu can ship it back without having to export and import.. At least that is what I understood. Ask the American Consulate.. I have never paid any export taxes for shipping out of Mexico and since you can prove that these are your personal items you should not have to pay import taxes to the US.
Consulate can tell you , Embassy will probably refer you to the consulate that handles busines questions..


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

It has been a long time ago now but I think it says right in the menaje. If you are RP you are importing into Mexico permanently. If you are RT you are importing temporarily and when you leave you must take your stuff back out of Mexico as well. 

How is my recollection ?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

That wa 20 years ago, all I remember and that you could return with what you brought in.. I do not remember RP versus RT but it is a miracle I can remember anything...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> That wa 20 years ago, all I remember and that you could return with what you brought in.. I do not remember RP versus RT but it is a miracle I can remember anything...


Citlali, I'll bet you can remember what was true twenty years ago much better than I can, and we're about the same age!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

MangoTango said:


> It has been a long time ago now but I think it says right in the menaje. If you are RP you are importing into Mexico permanently. If you are RT you are importing temporarily and when you leave you must take your stuff back out of Mexico as well.


Yet if you are RT because you want to be a permanent resident of Mexico but you don’t qualify for RP right off the bat, your intention would be to import permanently. Your intention would be to convert to RP after doing the 4 years of RT, not to leave Mexico. So I’m not sure how that would work.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I am not the Aduana police. But what have you agreed to in your menaje ? I'mm 98% certain of what I posted earlier. I'll venture a guess that if INM has a change of address/status form for RP/RT folk - they have a change in menaje form as well.

Dollydaliafe made one post some 3 months ago. I'm not sure she still has an interest...


----------

